# FireTV Stick and Tennis Channel Everywhere



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it just me? I have the Tennis Channel Plus subscription. Using my Roku3, I get very nice, crisp clear HD. Using the Fire TV Stick, it's a low-quality stream. I have 40Mbps up/down at my house, and I verified that the wireless router is capable of delivering that speed.

Amazon Prime videos stream nicely in HD. Haven't tried anything else yet.

I know the stick is supposed to be "underpowered" but is this normal?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Fire TV stick is not underpowered. I get excellent HD pictures with it over wireless WiFi in a room where my iPad won't pick up the WiFi signal.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

My underpowered comment was about processing speed, not wireless capabilities. I replaced the stick with the FireTV box. It uses the wired connection I had with the Roku and I now have the same quality picture on Tennis Channel Plus that I had on the Roku. So whether the problem was the stick's slower processing or the wireless connection, the issue is now fixed.

Having tried both, I can heartily recommend the box over the stick. Apps open dramatically faster. Navigating the menus is much better. I realize that some people won't care about such things and have more patience than I do, but I think the overall experience is so much better with the box that I'd say they are completely different animals.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sregener said:


> My underpowered comment was about processing speed, not wireless capabilities. I replaced the stick with the FireTV box. It uses the wired connection I had with the Roku and I now have the same quality picture on Tennis Channel Plus that I had on the Roku. So whether the problem was the stick's slower processing or the wireless connection, the issue is now fixed.
> 
> Having tried both, I can heartily recommend the box over the stick. Apps open dramatically faster. Navigating the menus is much better. I realize that some people won't care about such things and have more patience than I do, but I think the overall experience is so much better with the box that I'd say they are completely different animals.


At on point I had a Roku Stick, a Fire TV stick, and an Intel Compute Stick all of which tended to be slow even though they were about six feet from the router. I got a Roku 3 box with a wired connection - what a difference! I don't know why - it could be the hardware differences or the connection, or both.


----------

